# HG One woes!



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I am a plank at times! When I received my grinder, the 2 plastic reference dots were vertically in line. Without thinking or trying it out, I just rotated the burr carrier a quarter turn to the right and tried a shot. It choked my machine. I worked back over the next three shots until the dots were nearly aligned. that was Sunday.

this morning I turned the dial the other way about 2 cm. Now, the video explains but I am getting a groaning noise when I tun the handle and virtually nothing comes out. Hoping t is something stupid I have done. @drude...it is me not the grinder!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I whipped the burrs out and there was a real mess inside. it was no wonder nothing could get through. A lot of the grind was boulder size as well. All cleaned up and put back together. The noise is not as bad but still not grinding properly. having read extensively on the HG archives they state 45 turns or so for 18 gm with the mazer Tin. I gave up after 80 when the feed chits was still half full!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

That doesn't sound too healthy!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is next to nothing in these grinders to go wrong. I am not the most technically mind person but something is not quite right. There should be no retention, but of course if something has got caught in the burrs then more debris would catch onto that clogging it up...but it seems that nothing is getting drawn into the burrs


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Hoping t is something stupid I have done. @drude...it is me not the grinder!


Afraid so @dfk41 - I'd not used it since I took the top burr out and relubricated. I guess that's what you get for using such a dark roast









I would suggest looking at the service docs on the website, and taking the top burr off, cleaning them out, and re-seat it. From what I recall it's about a full rotation back from when you have them zeroed, but start by getting the dots aligned. I remember doing it once, forgetting to turn it a rotation, and panicking because nothing would come out.

Since I never used it after lubing, it might be that I'd not done the extra turn, hence the problems you've been having. Take em off, clean, line up the dots, see what happens, and if problems, do another rotation til the dots are aligned again and see how that is.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Had the same experience once with a decaf Columbian, not sure why but the coffee would not drain out of the grinder. Switched this bag to another grinder and it ran fine. I've been grinding the decaf this week on the HG1 and have not had any issues.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ Drude......problem solved! Of course it was simple. I just rotated the burrs open one full turn from where the dots aligned up. It was as you said! I ground through what was left in the grinder. Felt it between thumb and finger. made a slight adjustment to tighten up. 18 .2 gms in. 18.4 out in 43 turns and the result, no static and an absolutely perfect pour!


----------

